# Critique my new Foxtrotter filly?



## mandyy4 (May 9, 2007)

She just arrived today
Cloud's Mystique W.
3 years old


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

she's beautiful!! i love her eyes!


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

she is so pretty and i love her eyes too


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

*sorry*

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: Sorry not a huge fan of BLUE EYES (yuk)
Conformation 8/10 depends how old? 8) 
Other wise she is pretty nice!!  

Kool :roll:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

*horse*

Hi I love her body and her head but maybe you should think about getting some customly made eye contacts so she has brown eyes, like normal horses. other than that i give her 9/10.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: horse*



Mathew said:


> but maybe you should think about getting some customly made eye contacts so she has brown eyes, like normal horses.


WHAT!?!


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

i agree WHAT how would u even get contact lenses on a horse and why would u want to?? cute horse tho


----------



## mandyy4 (May 9, 2007)

Thanks, I'm going to be showing her in halter.

She just turned three.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

She's gorgeous, those eyes are amazing!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

she's beautiful! I absolutely love her face!!! Very pretty eyes too!!1 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

alucard said:


> she's beautiful! I absolutely love her face!!! Very pretty eyes too!!1 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


hey there just wanted to ask you a question. what's all over your horse in your pic thingy. why's it covered in blue swirlies?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: horse*



Mathew said:


> but maybe you should think about getting some customly made eye contacts so she has brown eyes, like normal horses.


Um, sorry? Why would anyone want to do that? :? 

She's so pretty! And I just love those eyes!


----------



## mandyy4 (May 9, 2007)

I took more pictures yesterday...


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: Gosh she's beautiful! Lucky you! :wink:


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

I WANT YOUR HORSE!!!! lol we should trade, jk i love mine WAY too much  I just cant get past how beautiful her eyes are!!!


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

awwwwwwwwww that is one of the most gorgeous looking horses iv ever seen love the eyes and blaze he seem to have been specially created to enhance all his lovley looks!!  **** all i want my horse to look like is NOT FLUFFY :twisted:


----------



## pandascare (Jun 20, 2007)

wow she has beautiful eyes and a very lovely neck


----------



## NickieB (Jun 30, 2007)

I think you will do very well with her in a halter class. She appears to be nicely balanced and has nice straight legs and a nice angle to her neck, nice short back. Nice long stride too btw. The only little flaw I'm seeing is her being a little weak in the stifle area and hind quarters, and her neck is a little on the thicker side, but that's being really picky. I think she's absolutely stunning and I want her! And I raise Quarters..  Good luck with her. I think also her eyes are perfect, they give her a very majectic, unique look. She represents the breed well.


----------



## Miss Neigh (Jul 15, 2007)

I think she is absolutely stunning, i have dreampt of owning a solidly coloured black horse with blue eyes there arn't too many horses without paint colouring that have blue eyes.
She is really well conformed also.


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

I don't like change-normal horses are good. Her conformation is pretty good, but yeh still room for improvement!


----------

